
Live stream of SpaceX Boca Chica complex construction [video] - lelf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aDOpyUmfL4
======
Gravityloss
Mind boggling. You can see the waviness in the thin stainless steel. Can it
really stand up to re-entry? I guess it is more like a balloon that stiffens
with internal pressure. I haven't followed the project very closely.

